# Fuel consumption on R33?



## Dark Blue Mark (Oct 31, 2002)

How juicy are these cars for normlish day to day commuting? I just sold my Impreza and was getting £250 miles from £40 of optimax. The boring golf 1.8T I have now does near 400 miles from £40 

My grand plan of a skyline next year is looking pretty good, but just doing my research!

(I know its not going to be good mpg so you can't shock me!)

MB


----------



## swishboy (Nov 20, 2002)

All depends on how hard you boot the throttle  
I think 250 miles on £40 of optimax is about the best mpg.
Costs me about £35 a week with a few boots of course  but that is only urban mileage as i don't really travel far. Only running about 320bhp

regards

swishboy


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*18-20mpg*

With stage 1: 410-440 horse (dyno'd 330bhp at the wheels).


----------



## Dark Blue Mark (Oct 31, 2002)

Ta for that. About what I expected. I would be Billy no Mods for quite a while, so I imagine 280 bhp might save me at least 1mpg.

having said that, I had the scob up to 280 bhp, and used more fuel when I took it back to 220, trying to go as fast as before 

Its the old addage I guess "If you think about the fuel, you can't afford the car" Thankfully the scoob prepared me for crap fuel consumption.

MB


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

*i think you'll find*

that GTR's are running over 310 bhp on average the 280 bhp figure was a scam to get over the japanese gentlemans agreement.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

My R33 was fairly standard. I live in central Londond and do some motorway mileage. Over a two year period I averaged 21.6mpg.


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

*MPG*

R33 GTS-t with minor mods, 18-20mpg average.

About normal I guess!


----------



## wroestar (Jun 28, 2001)

Put £40 of Esso SUL in on Saturday morning. At £0.83.9p/Litre that works out at about 10.5 Gallons. I went up to Stow-on-the-Wold and back, plus a country A-road demo for a friend. A total door to door of 189 miles. I think I used about 11 gallons as I filled up as the warning light came on, and ended my journey once the warning light had been on for about 10 miles. Therefore I'm doing about 17MPG............which doesn't sound alot, but if only you knew what type of driving I was doing.............(I'll leave it to your imagination)......needless to say I was laughing like a madman ALL day!!!  ...........Even got 3 flameouts between gear changes on the A40 coming out of Oxford.....Yes Very childish I know, but that BANG followed by an orange flash....THREE times (2nd to 3rd, 3rd to 4th, and 4th to 5th) just makes me hysterical
Anyway, 17mpg I think is pretty good value for that kind of adrenalin rush
Regards
wroestar


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

never made more that 175 miles on a R33 tank of Optimax 

but there's no point in taking it easy:smokin:


----------



## skylinegirlie (Mar 22, 2003)

I once had 240 miles out of a tank of fuel! (it costs me 46 quid to fill up) But that was driving at 80mph for 3.5 hours solid! But on average ill get around 150 miles! Which i dont think is that bad really! My Pulsar GTI-R is far more juicier than the skyline!


----------



## koala (Aug 31, 2002)

*r33 gts25t*

17p a mile i believe full tank does just over 350 miles


----------



## mark r (Feb 17, 2003)

*dont add up*

best bet is not to even worry about it,
But for the record,
about 16 mpg average fast driving
about 27 mpg mixed (motorway & town) taking it easy
about 30 mpg 75mph on motorway.

average roughly 23mpg.
not bad for 400horses and adrenalin heavy foot.


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

~380bhp driven 24k over the past 8 months worked out at circa ~19mpg (and roughly the same as I got in 276bhp Impreza)...

Best - 25mpg (120mph cruising)
Worst - 8mpg


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Around 20 mpg at the moment.


----------



## speedingpanther (Jan 31, 2008)

FRRACER said:


> Around 20 mpg at the moment.



And you chose now to bring a thread of 12 years old back with a bump


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah I was reading it 

Can get the whole thing going again with what people are getting these days with modern injectors and ecus. If old threads are not to be bumped then maybe they should be locked and kept as archive or info?


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I'm running roughly 600bhp and on a full tank get 120 miles :/ these days.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

7.5mpg???? Cruising around or WOT?


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

Just poodling about from work to home,home to gym , etc nothing fantastic , no thraping it  does more on open roads but 90% of the time I don't use them. I'd say my average journey is about 5 miles a time.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

25mpg average on a rb20det here only motorway seems to be a lot?


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Only got low boost to compare atm and it's running rich as ****
750ish hp 
Rb28
Vcam

400km to a tank with mixed driving. Foot down it disappears at a rate of knots

Will be much better with new injectors, syvecs and trigger kit


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

G40tee said:


> Only got low boost to compare atm and it's running rich as ****
> 750ish hp
> Rb28
> Vcam
> ...


You have quite a setup Chris, would love to see it in the flesh one day!


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks, yeah you will have to!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Mixed speed run between 50-70 mph run on Sunday and 220 miles I got 26 mpg


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

FRRACER said:


> *Mixed speed run - I got 26 mpg*


That's exactly the same as me FRRACER, As long as I'm sensible....mine will return 26mpg regularly and has been consistent with that figure for the past two years now too! The very worst mpg happened when I first got my car and was showing off, My friends couldn't believe it when it drank a smidge over twenty eight quids worth of super unleaded in less than twelve minutes....

HTH!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

If I could get 30 mixed driving I would be happy but still that was a very enjoyable drive


----------

